# 2009 Kawasaki Brute Force 650i 4x4 CAMO



## kpenglish (Apr 5, 2013)

Like New....only 32 hours logged. I used it for two deer seasons then kids came along.

Includes folding ramp, front gun rack, rear cargo unit, vinyl cover, and Slime tire repair kit. 

Asking $6500. Pics available upon request.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

This isn't the classified section. There is a sticky up top saying this is not the classified section. May wanna move or delete this.


----------

